# hellarity



## jade (Jun 15, 2008)

old squat in Oakland,CA, anyone ever squatted it before?


----------



## macks (Jun 17, 2008)

last i heard from people it was still going. i heard they're kind of selective on who they let stay there, so i didn't go when i was in berkley since i had friends. sounds like a cool place though i'd be interested to hear some first hand stuff about it, post some info if you go!


----------



## nobo (Jun 17, 2008)

i was living in oakland a few months ago and i went to hellarity a few times just to check in and see what was up. last i heard a bunch of assholes moved in who were working with the who was trying to fight in court to get his property back. so there was a hellarity "sleepover" to try and get support but when everyone woke up all the assholes were gone and part of the upstairs was on fire. after the fire department came the police announced that people would be allowed in hellarity in the daytime only and at nite they had to vacate. i dont know what the status is now, but im pretty sure everyone involved in the legal issues is quite sick of going to court all the time when theres little support. i think people are jsut kind of over it. however i would imagine that since the house is partly burned and fucked up the landlord probably doesnt want to deal with it anymore. keep in mind please that this is mostly second hand information and a lot has probably changed in the few months since ive been gone.


----------



## nobo (Jun 17, 2008)

sorry, working with the landlord....what a weird word


----------



## macks (Jul 8, 2008)

so, i was just down there a few days ago and got the word if anyone is interested.. 

it's been like 4 or 5 months since the fire and they're remodeling the crap out of the place. after the fire a lot of people left but a few dedicated people kept watch on the place 24/7 for a few months. the cops don't check anymore but it's not really a functional space with all the remodeling going on. i guess they still take people in but i wouldn't show up with a bunch of scumfucks and would be willing to do some work if you're hanging out for a bit. but yeah, they're still alive and kicking.


----------



## monster (Jul 10, 2008)

their inspection is scheduled for a week from now so a lot things might change then. hellarity is also about a year away from adverse possession so things at the house feel more hot than seems obvious. hellarity could be free!


----------



## natalieee_ (Jun 15, 2009)

*Anarchist Communes.*

does anyone know the current situation of Hellarity? ive never heard of it before, sounds a bit sketch hahah. i'm pretty new to all this shit.. could you just show up and like and contribute and shit & you can crash there ?
if not where are there other places like this that anyone would recommend ?


----------



## dime (Jun 15, 2009)

its cool right now i was just there about 3 months ago. just dont be a douche-bag


----------



## Avon Drunquist (Jun 17, 2009)

I've got some gripes with those kids. Last spring I showed up there just after the whole arson incident and offered to help out some cleaning up fire damage and whatnot. Some of the folks who had been living there totally scattered when the shit hit the fan and I put in several hours of work and wasn't thanked or fucking anything. When I showed up a few days later one of the guys who hadn't helped out the day I worked didn't even remember me. I was kind of pissed that he didn't even recognize me for putting in a day of labor at their squat.


----------



## dime (Jun 17, 2009)

different people live there all the time. its hardly the same people for long.


----------

